
Show HN: HackerNews vs. /r/Programming – A Live Analysis of Top Posts - btdiehr
http://briandiehr.com/#/hacker-news-vs-reddit
======
btdiehr
This is a little experiment I put together out of curiosity.

The repo can be found here:
[https://github.com/BDiehr/briandiehr](https://github.com/BDiehr/briandiehr)

The task which grabs the posts to analyze is found here:
[https://github.com/BDiehr/briandiehr/blob/master/server/src/...](https://github.com/BDiehr/briandiehr/blob/master/server/src/tasks/analyzeTopPosts.js)

I thought the results were interesting, though I am not confident enough to
make any statements based on the results besides that it appears many people
post their post on both simultaneously, and /r/programming appears to have a
larger group of people submitting content.

------
charlieegan3
Awesome project. I use content from both on
[http://serializer.io](http://serializer.io) and have often wondered which was
first most often. I'd thought it would be the other way around.

Personally find HN to have more interesting discussions.

~~~
btdiehr
Thanks! I personally think that Hacker News has much more level headed
discussion than /r/programming as well, which at the end of the day, is the
most important aspect of a community (as opposed to having top links quicker)

------
steedsofwar
Seems to be broken, i only see NaN where there should be numbers e.g. Reddit
(NaN%) | HackerNews (NaN%)

~~~
btdiehr
Thanks for the heads up - unsure what happened there. Appears to be working
now though

